# Pace Arrow 1999 rear brake need disk



## BigJoe (Feb 15, 2012)

View attachment 175Hi guys,

IÂ´m from germany and I own a 1999 Pace Arrow, Ford Triton V10, 35ft. The motorhome is stored in Michigan and I use it when IÂ´m in the USA for vacations.
On my last trip from Florida to Michigan the right rear brake has problems. The brakepads are worn out and so I stopped with the disk. No I need new pads and disks, but even Ford couldnÂ´t tell me exactly, which spareparts I need, because there are many different. I gave them the VIN number, but I got from different mechanics differnet answers.
Now I donÂ´t know what I have to buy. Perhaps someone of you could help me to find the right parts, because I would like to replace the disk and the pads by myself.

This is a picture from the wheels. There a wheel cover and there a 8 lugs. Does that mean, that the disk has 8 bolts, too?
I tried to remove the cover last year, but I donÂ´t know how.
Can I pull it off or is the cover fixed? I couldnÂ´t find anything that fixed the cover.
I hope that you can understand my english...........

Thanks
Joe


----------



## BigJoe (Feb 20, 2012)

HI all,

does anybody know how to take the wheel covers off?


----------



## akjimny (Feb 20, 2012)

You (probably) have eight lug nuts on your wheel cover.  Two of them will be marked in some way (mine have indents) and they will be opposite of each other.  Remove these two and the wheel cover should come off.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 20, 2012)

Joe my HR has 4 lugs that hold the hub caps on. These four lugs are not very tight so come of easy with a socked and ratchet.  There are eight lugs under the cap that hold the wheels on.  These are torque and not easy removed.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 20, 2012)

hi Joe, I have a Fleetwood Southwind, the similators come off. AS stated before the lug nuts will have indents on the 2 that is holding it on they are straight across from one another. The wheel itself is held on buy 8 lug nuts


----------



## BigJoe (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi all,
wonderful, that will help me   thanks a lot!
But I have another question:

The wheel has 8 bolts.
I contacted Ford and they gave me this numbers:
The part numbers you need are 8u9z-2001-c for the rear pads and
f81z-2c026-aa for the rear rotor.

I found a picture in the internet that shows 10 holes in this rotor, but my wheel has only 8 bolts.
Is there something between the wheel and the brake disc?   I canÂ´t look at my motorhome, because it is in the USA and I found no picture that shows me the contruction from the brake and axle.
I know german car breaks but no american motorhome breaks 

Joe


----------



## C Nash (Feb 23, 2012)

Joe maybe two of the holes are lineup but dont know.  Will probably be finding out before lons because we have 45k on our MH and brakes are probably in the near future.


----------



## akjimny (Feb 23, 2012)

Joe - Try this website.  PPL may have what you need.  http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/.  Hope this helps.


----------



## BigJoe (Feb 24, 2012)

C Nash;76443 said:
			
		

> Joe maybe two of the holes are lineup but dont know.  Will probably be finding out before lons because we have 45k on our MH and brakes are probably in the near future.



What is Ions? I donÂ´t know that word


----------



## BigJoe (Feb 24, 2012)

I will search at the PPL side. Thanks!


----------



## BigJoe (Feb 25, 2012)

IÂ´ll get crazy.......I contacted different dealers, 7 or 8....and one group said: F81Z-2C026-AA  and the others 6U9Z 2C026 A......is the right number for the rear rotor.

:indecisiveness:


----------



## C Nash (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome to the world of trying to get correct parts  LOL


----------



## akjimny (Feb 25, 2012)

You could order one of each - then return the one that doesn't fit.:excitement::excitement:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 26, 2012)

when in doubt do like Jimmy stated, buy both and send the one you didn't need back.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 26, 2012)

But you will be lucky if either one fits.  Best way take the old rotor and match. As I said welcome to the mechanics world of getting the right part and even if it's right it's made in Mexico and want work!!  LOL


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Now Nash, what choice does he have, it Mexico or China, nothing made in AMERICA any more. Well we do have welfare babies made in USA


----------



## C Nash (Feb 26, 2012)

reason we shop at flea markets Hollis!!  Only place to find things made in USA  LOL


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 26, 2012)

AWWWW I thought it was because you was cheap and looking for a item that would make you the next millionaire


----------



## BigJoe (Feb 27, 2012)

H2H1;76492 said:
			
		

> when in doubt do like Jimmy stated, buy both and send the one you didn't need back.



Yes, thatÂ´s an option. But I would like to bye the rotor now. I need him not before August 2013 !! I want to let him send to my friends in Michigan, where the MH is stored. Our next vacation in the USA is in August 2013, not before .....the money..... I thing itÂ´s cheaper to buy now than in 1,5 years.....


----------



## C Nash (Feb 27, 2012)

Have your friend to remove the rotors and pad and take it to local ford dealer to match up.  Napa is also a good place to get parts.


----------



## Mike L (Apr 26, 2014)

Your brake issue from 2011

"Yes, thatÂ´s an option. But I would like to bye the rotor now. I need him not before August 2013 !! I want to let him send to my friends in Michigan, where the MH is stored. Our next vacation in the USA is in August 2013, not before .....the money..... I thing itÂ´s cheaper to buy now than in 1,5 years....."


Bog Joe,
Just curious if you ever resolved this?   I too have a '99 Vision, and appears I may need brakes/rotors.
Was it difficult?


----------



## BigJoe (May 8, 2014)

Mike L;85394 said:
			
		

> "Yes, thatÂ´s an option. But I would like to bye the rotor now. I need him not before August 2013 !! I want to let him send to my friends in Michigan, where the MH is stored. Our next vacation in the USA is in August 2013, not before .....the money..... I thing itÂ´s cheaper to buy now than in 1,5 years....."
> 
> 
> Bog Joe,
> ...



Oh, I wasnÂ´t here for a long time.
Everything was fine, I bought all the stuff I needed at ebay, new rotors and brakepads and so on and Meyer for Tires has made the work for me.
They charged not very much, that was OK


----------

